# King deluxe 300 and King Deluxe 800 ?



## Grunt173 (Feb 2, 2018)

Am I correct in thinking that the King deluxe 300 is a splash and go and that the King Deluxe 800 is a soaker? I haven't been able to find out much about those two stones.


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 2, 2018)

No idea about the 300 but the 800deluxe is indeed a thirsty soaker. It also dishes very, very fast.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 2, 2018)

I have both and use king 800 as a soaker and king 300 as splash and go, although, in my opinion, king 300 benefits from a minute under water. Never had a problem with cracking or anything. King 300 feels to me a lot like JNS 300.

http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1669

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/jns-300-matukusuyama/


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks guys. I better put that down in my notes.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 2, 2018)

I don't care for the king 800 as a sharpening stone. Cuts slow, dishes fast. Not a good combination. It is however an excellent stone for polishing wide bevel knives purely for its ease of use and the pleasing aesthetic properties it creates. Used properly it makes for a smooth kasumi like finish with high contrast between hagane and jigane.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 2, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> I don't care for the king 800 as a sharpening stone. Cuts slow, dishes fast. Not a good combination. It is however an excellent stone for polishing wide bevel knives purely for its ease of use and the pleasing aesthetic properties it creates. Used properly it makes for a smooth kasumi like finish with high contrast between hagane and jigane.



That is what I have it for,the kasumi finish.I have way better sharpening stones for such a purpose.I just need to learn how to use it in order to get a half decent Kusumi finish.


----------



## Matus (Feb 2, 2018)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> I have both and use king 800 as a soaker and king 300 as splash and go, although, in my opinion, king 300 benefits from a minute under water. Never had a problem with cracking or anything. King 300 feels to me a lot like JNS 300.
> 
> http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1669
> 
> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/jns-300-matukusuyama/



For what it's worth - the photo of JNS300 still shows the old one. Maxim did not upgrade the photos when he upgraded the JNS300 stone. The new one has different dimensions and is lacquered red from out side. It is now more similar to Gesshin 320 than the King. It does not absorb any water at all.


----------



## panda (Feb 2, 2018)

wait jns300 got an update? tell me more, the old one was slow.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 2, 2018)

Matus said:


> For what it's worth - the photo of JNS300 still shows the old one. Maxim did not upgrade the photos when he upgraded the JNS300 stone. The new one has different dimensions and is lacquered red from out side. It is now more similar to Gesshin 320 than the King. It does not absorb any water at all.



Besides the lacquer and the dimensions, were there any changes (type of abrasives, binder etc)? The old JNS300 and the King Deluxe 300 has similar cutting speed, feedback, loading and resistance to dish in my mind.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 3, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> That is what I have it for,the kasumi finish.I have way better sharpening stones for such a purpose.I just need to learn how to use it in order to get a half decent Kusumi finish.



Well the trick is good preparation. Meaning totally flat blade road and a nice even scratch pattern from the previous stone. In my case the Gesshin 400. Then you just work up a mud and slide around in that with like no pressure. Like weight of the blade only pressure. At least that's what works for me.


----------



## Matus (Feb 3, 2018)

panda said:


> wait jns300 got an update? tell me more, the old one was slow.



The old one could be permasaked, the new one is strictly splas & go. Frankly the new one is not super fast either, but feels nicer than many other coarse stones and also leaves pretty smooth finish for a 300 stone. It also does not this that fast (again, for its grit).

EDIT: the update happened about 2 years ago


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 3, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Well the trick is good preparation. Meaning totally flat blade road and a nice even scratch pattern from the previous stone. In my case the Gesshin 400. Then you just work up a mud and slide around in that with like no pressure. Like weight of the blade only pressure. At least that's what works for me.



Thank you.I'll have to work on that and see how mine turns out.At least now,thanks to you,I have a game plan.


----------



## rick alen (Feb 4, 2018)

King 300 may bot be real fast but scratch pattern is smooth and cleans up fast on a 1K. Nice feel, any noob could use it.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 4, 2018)

rick alen said:


> King 300 may bot be real fast but scratch pattern is smooth and cleans up fast on a 1K. Nice feel, any noob could use it.



Sounds good.Thank you


----------

